# My 200 Liters Tank



## Taz Fantastik (Mar 16, 2010)

here my hydrolycus scomberoides and ctenolucius hujeta..







i'm from PIRANHA D'ITALIA.IT ..



















[attachmen
t=192941:04032010360.jpg]


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Both fish, i've considered getting at one time or another. I like the plants too and most of all, welcome to the site


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

and those Payaras are bad asss bro and set up awsome


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

welcome and very nice tank..


----------



## Taz Fantastik (Mar 16, 2010)

thnx guys! I begin to explore the site.. then i'll post some pics of my NATTERERI and other pics about my other hydrolycus scomberoides, acestrorhyncus altus (red-tail barracuda) and serrasalmus sanchezi.. but these last fishes I have bred time ago..


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Welcome To P-Fury

like your setup








love the sabretooth, deadly looking


----------



## Taz Fantastik (Mar 16, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> Welcome To P-Fury
> 
> like your setup
> 
> ...


wow deadly looking haha!


----------



## lifeguarden (Jun 21, 2008)

You got some nice fish there!!!!


----------

